# F150 Super Crew



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi, I was wanting to get some help. I have a 2001 F150 Super Crew and I tried to order a Fisher Homesteader and the place I called said they will not have any more until next season. I called another Fisher dealer and they wanted 1000 more for the same plow. I went to Sam's club and looked at the winter wolf and I know that the winter wolf is a snow bear and I was wondering what I should go with. I only plan on plowing my drive and my mothers drive and maybe a friends drive, they both live about 1 mile away. I was also wondering if a plow would clean my drive down to the concrete like my snow blower does.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

mobo said:


> Hi, I was wanting to get some help. I have a 2001 F150 Super Crew and I tried to order a Fisher Homesteader and the place I called said they will not have any more until next season. I called another Fisher dealer and they wanted 1000 more for the same plow. I went to Sam's club and looked at the winter wolf and I know that the winter wolf is a snow bear and I was wondering what I should go with. I only plan on plowing my drive and my mothers drive and maybe a friends drive, they both live about 1 mile away. I was also wondering if a plow would clean my drive down to the concrete like my snow blower does.


Yes, a plow would clear about as close as a snowblower. If no homesteaders are left, you could look into many other plows such as the Blizzard 720LT or 760LT, a Snoway or an LD series Fisher. The snowbear would also work for your own driveway but is not power angle like the homesteader or other plows mentioned above.


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to me I have another question if you don't mind. They say the Homesteader has a down pressure is that better? Or will the weight of the snow bear do the same?


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

No complaints on the down pressure feature, works great. If you're set on the Homesteader... not sure if you're aware, but the Western Suburbanite is the same as a Homesteader... in case that's more readily available to you.


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey thanks plow150. I was wondering what kind of plow you have and how you like it. What kind of F150 do you have the plow on. Thanks


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

mobo said:


> Thanks for getting back to me I have another question if you don't mind. They say the Homesteader has a down pressure is that better? Or will the weight of the snow bear do the same?


I would think that the Fisher Homesteader would scrape better then the snow bear because you can lock the blade down. The Homesteader is a better choice then the snowbear as the homesteader is power angle and has down pressure. Even better then the homesteader but more money is Snoway, they also have downpressure and is a "real" full power plow. You could also look into the Fisher LD series, Blizzard or Curtis Home Pro.


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

I talked to Fisher and they said they would not put a LD on my truck because of the weight. I called a western dealer and he told me he would install a lsx for 3650. or a suburbanite for 3400. what does any know about the lsx. I saw a F150 super crew running around town like mine and he had a Meyers plow on it and the plow looked big.


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

mobo,
I'm running a suburbanite on a 2000 F-150 Ext Cab w/6.5 box. It works well. I also looked closely at the snowbear and LSX. Not much else around here for personal plow selections. I thought that I would quickly get tired of manual angling on the snowbear, and I find I use the power angling a lot. The suburbanite has slightly heavier mount & gear compared to the snowbear. The LSX was appealing since it's a little beefier and not much more $ than the suburbanite, but for my use was more than I needed and came with a bigger weight/ballast penalty... tradeoffs. Suburbanite was the best combination for me.


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

plow150,
Thanks for the help, I looked at the lsx and I thought the same. I don't plan on doing a lot of drives. How does the suburbanite hold up. The problem with the suburbanite is the price and the plow looks like its plastic. If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for your suburbanite?


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's still pretty new but so far hasn’t broken anything… on either the plow or the truck. I figure if I don't rush or abuse it it should last. Yes, poly blade with a 5" steel scrape edge. I'm not sure why Western's pricing is more than Fishers for the same product, but from other posts in here and some of the online supply shops that seems to be the case. I think even after exchange & shipping rates your price is about 500-1000 cheaper than they run up here.


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

plow150,
I was wondering if you had any pictures of your truck with the suburbanite plow on you could send me or if any one else out there has the suburbanite on a F150 they could send. I was told that the plow lights are lower than the head lights on the truck.


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't have any pics handy, but can pass some on later in the week. The plow lights on mine are level with and smaller in size than the trucks. They work ok, and I use them, but I think that with a short plow like the suburbanite the truck lights actually give better lighting.


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

Plow150,
Thanks for getting back to me I will be looking forward to seeing them. I was also thinking of going with a snow bear not sure yet. Thanks again


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

plow150,

can you post those in here so that i can see them also???? 

I have been looking at the same plow..

Thank you.


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

*2000 F-150 w / Suburbanite*

A few pics...


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

plow150
That looks like a nice set up. It looks like it really does a nice job.


----------

